# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Pro abortit apo Pro jetës?

## Albo

Kudo ne bote, por ne menyre te vecante ne SHBA, eshte ndezur debati mbi abortin. Kur vjen fjala tek aborti, shoqeria eshte e ndare ne aspektin fetar, politik dhe shoqeror. 

Dy grupet kryesore jane ata qe jane PRO ABORTIT ose "PRO ZGJEDHJES", te cilet pretendojne se femra ka te drejte te zgjedhi nese duhet ta mbaje femijen e saj, apo duhet ta shkaterroje ate duke bere abort. Kryesisht kjo kategori njerezish nuk besojne ne Zot dhe botekuptimi i tyre politik eshte liberal.

Grupi tjeter eshte grupi KUNDER ABORTIT ose "PRO JETES", te cilet pretendojne se jeta fillon qe ne embrion dhe kushdo qe vret nje embrion, ka kryer nje krim duke marre nje jete femije te pafajshem. Arsyeja kryesore perse keta mbajne kete qendrim eshte besimi i tyre ne Zot dhe botekuptimi i tyre politik eshte kryesisht konservator.

Duke qene se sondazhet mungojne ne shoqerine shqiptare, ne po ndermarim nje sondazh ne forum per te pare se ku qendrojne shqiptaret ne lidhje me abortin. Pasi te votoni jeni te lutur te jepni edhe ju mendimin tuaj per kete ceshtje.

Albo

----------


## PINK

une jam pro abortit .. pro zgjedhjes ..

eshte e drejta e femres te vendosi nese do e mbaje apo jo ate femije .. eshte her choice dhe asnjeri tjeter ..

pink

----------


## StormAngel

Pro jetes,
Kam menduar dhe ende jam i te njejtit mendim se vendimin se marrjen e jetes se dikujt duhet ta kete vetem Zoti,dhe sa e di ne njerezit nuk jena Zotera.
Pse Pro Jetes?
Koshienca ime nuk lejon te besoj pro abortit pa marre parasysh se cilat jane problemet qe kane sjelle deri tek vendimi per abort.Thjeshte,njeri mund te bej prevenim te kesaj ndodhie shume para se te arrij deri tek vet aborti,
Mos e zgjas,ndoshta nuk jam ekspert per te folur ne kete lemi,po mendoj se demi i cili krijohet nga abortimi eshte kolateral. :i ngrysur: 
Te marrish jete nje krijese eshte pune e madhe,
Jeto dhe leji te jetojne!

----------


## StormAngel

> une jam pro abortit .. pro zgjedhjes ..
> 
> eshte e drejta e femres te vendosi nese do e mbaje apo jo ate femije .. eshte her choice dhe asnjeri tjeter ..
> 
> pink


Sa gabim qe je,
Me vjen keq qe mendon keshtu,po zgjedhjen per abort ta besh nuk eshte edhe aq lehte,ndoshta fjalet jane te lehta po ne jeten reale eshte pak sa me rende.
Thjeshte i bie puna se merr jete njeriu me doren tende,mbyten fetus ende ...
Ahhhhh!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## PINK

e pse jam gabim stormo ?

sepse thua ti apo ashtu eshte ? .. ky ishte my opinion .. 
nese une vendos te abort .. eshte dicka qe me perket vetem mua .. rrethanat sometimes te detyrojne ...  pastaj te besh abort kur femija nuk eshte krijuar akoma .. nuk eshte krim

----------


## StormAngel

Pergjigju vetem ne nje pyetje time:
A do kishe dashur te te abortojne?

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

> Koshienca ime nuk lejon te besoj pro abortit pa marre parasysh se cilat jane problemet qe kane sjelle deri tek vendimi per abort.Thjeshte,njeri mund te bej prevenim te kesaj ndodhie shume para se te arrij deri tek vet aborti,


Bashkohem me mendimin e StormAngel.

----------


## PINK

oh  lol dont ask me a question qe nuk me perket mua .. 

e thashe dhe me lart ...eshte femra vete qe duhet te vendosi per jeten e saj dhe femijes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

Femra nuk eshte zot!
Tek e fundi vet femra nuk mund te krijoj jete ne te,pa marre parasysh qe ajo mban barren me te madhe te kesaj pune,pse pra vetem femra te vendos?
Paramendo situate te ketille:
Je me barre dhe je ne mendim mes abortit dhe lindjes se femiut,
Linden femiun dhe pas nje kohe,pas ca vitesh i thua qe ke dashur ta abortosh?Do mundeshe t`ia thuash kete?
Thjeshte t`i thuash-Une mami yt,desha te te marr te drejten e jetes ty,vetem per shkak se une mund te vendosi per kete.
Nuk te marr ty shembull direkt,vetem dua ta sqaroj mendimin tim.
Cdo te mire

----------


## Saint-Simone

Aborti mbi te gjitha eshte i demshem per femren... Patjeter qe kundra ...Femra eshte e shenjte, sidomos kur do te behet nene...

----------


## R2T

Femija eshte 100% pjese e trupit te prindit, zgjatje e tij. Nese une paskam te drejte te pres doren time kur e shof te arsyeshme, pse nuk paskam te drejte te abortoj femijen tim? Pse e pranoj abortin:

1. Une nuk e di se sa vaj ka hecur jeta juaj, po kjo timja nuk ka qene aq perfekte. E perderisa une i di veshtiresite e jetes, si mund te bie ne jete nje femije qe do kete te njejtin fat si une. Te besh femije, sidomos ku jam une, duhen te pakten US$100,000 ne banke vec per te, per ti siguruar nje shkolle normale, shtepi normale, ku librat,lodrat e cfare ka nevoje nje femije mos i mungojne kurre. E kur une nuk jam i afte t'ja jap keto femijes tim perse do ta sjell ne jete? Qe te vuaj? Per te permbushur nje fjale qe i ka shkuar nje qyqari nga Zoti para 2000 vjetesh? Per ti bere qefin Shoqerise?  Une nuk do bie njeri ne jete me shpresen se do ta rrisi Zoti, shoqeria apo cdo gje do rregullohet. Do ta bie kur jam i pergatitur qe jam i gatshem ti garantoj nje jete normale ku paret mos jene kurre pjese e axhendes te kalamanit. 

2. Kur femija nuk eshte normal, por me te meta, perse do ta lind? Kujt po i bej mire? kalamanit jo nje here, se nuk do jete i afte per ta perballuar jeten vete. Vetes jo, se do jem i lidhur gjithe jeten pas tij. Dhe as shoqerise nuk i bej mire se ai nuk do jete ti jape asgje pozitive shoqerise.

3. 


> eshte e drejta e femres te vendosi nese do e mbaje apo jo ate femije .. eshte her choice dhe asnjeri tjeter ..


 Kjo eshte vertet irituese. Si qenka vec e femres? Po e mashkullit? Femra nuk e beri vetem ate kalama. Kur vjen puna per te mare leke nga mashkulli per ta rritur, jeni te parat per ta vene para pergjegjesise. Na i valvitni para fytyres 100 here faktin se nuk u be vete. E pra, nese mashkulli nuk e deshiron femijen, femra nuk ka pse e ben baba me zor. Po qe se te pelqen fakti qe femra te vendose vete, atehere duhet te biesh dakort dhe me faktin qe nese mashkulli nuk e deshiron ate femije nuk ka pse te kujdeset per te. Nese nje nga prinderit nuk eshte i pregatitur per tu bere prind atehere pse duhet te sillet ne jete ky femije? Sic e thashe me lart femija eshte zgjatim i trupit te prindit, nese prindi nuk e shef te rruges ta mbaje nuk ka pse. 

4. Ne rastet kur femra perdhunohet dhe mbetet shtazane. Pse s'duhet abortuar ky femije? 


Nuk me pelqen formulimi i sondazhit. Jeni "pro jetes" apo 'pro abortit". nese deshe te jepje mendimin tend mbi temen, mos na i shty dhe ne me zor ne gurmaz. Kush eshte ai qe eshte kunder jetes. Mund te ishe mjaftuar me 'kunder abortit", pa e imponuar. Jam pro abortit dhe pro jetes. Asaj jete qe nuk sjell vuajtje te panevojshme dhe eshte aprovuar nga te dy prinderit.

----------


## Reina

R2T d.m.th ti thua me mire ta vras femijen une po nuk jam gati ti jap nje jete perfekte? Shyqyr Zotit qe jo gjith prinderit mendojne ashtu si ty sepse popullsia do ishte teper teper e vogel. Qe do qe femijet e tu te ken nje jete sa me te rehatshme dhe pa vuajtje eshte dicka shume e bukur, po ama jo te thuash jam pro abortit n.q.f femija ime vin pa e planifikuar une. Kjo duket me keqberese. Oh te jap jet te lumtur pa vuajtje o nuk te jap jet fare se si dihet, nuk do jesh i zoti ta besh kete jete. Une jam pro abortit vetem kur jeta e nenes eshte ne rrezik. Arsye te tjera cfare do qe te jen jam con.

----------


## Larsus

> Aborti mbi te gjitha eshte i demshem per femren... Patjeter qe kundra ...Femra eshte e shenjte, sidomos kur do te behet nene...


rrofte teknologjia!!! liberte' fraternirte' aborte'..jo mo lal, aborti eshte zgjedhje, e veshtire si zhgjidhje, po eshte alamet handy option... 


ti saint-simone, di gje sa aborte te pavullnetshme i nodhin femres ne jeten e vet? e si qeka artificiali i demshem? mund ta quash amoral, apo jo -etik, apo kundra fese e kundra besimeve te tua, ajo eshte puna jote....po i demshem nuk eshte nese kryhet ne menyre profesionale...ka femra qe pa bere abort, do te kishin vdekur, dhe po bebja do te ishte ne kete toke po pa mamane

kush e sheh seinfield, Elen once kishte qejf njonin po e la se ky nuk besonte ne abort..grow up people...anabelaaaa te ndryshon jetaaaaaaa apo e di si eshte jeta all "friends" ti   :sarkastik:

----------


## R2T

Anabelaaa? E lexove postimin, apo e skanove? E lexova 3 here postimin te gjeja dhe nje here se ku shkrova fjalen "jete perfekte", por sic e parashikoja nuk e gjeta. 
Nuk po flet njeri per jete perfekte, por per jete "normale". Dhoma jote, libra, lodra, shkolle e larte nuk jane "perfekte" jane "elementare". E sic e thashe po nuk i dhashe elementaret nuk kam pse e sjell ne jete.

Eshte normale qe te njejtat gjera do i shofim ndryshe. Pikerisht kjo eshte nje arsye me teper, sepse jo te gjithe mendojme njesoj,qe aborti te lejohet. Ata qe jane kunder tij, mos abortojne e ata qe jane pro, te bejne si e shofin te arsyeshme. 



> Kjo duket me keqberese. Oh te jap jet te lumtur pa vuajtje o nuk te jap jet fare se si dihet, nuk do jesh i zoti ta besh kete jete


Patjeter, o jete te lumtur ose asgje. Cdo prind i do te miren femijes, dhe kur e sjell ne jete duhet ta biesh me qellimin per ta bere te lumtur. Eshte ndryshe kur ti nisesh per ta bere te lumtur, por per arsye qe nuk varen nga ty, nuk arrin ta besh kete gje. Dhe eshte ndryshe kur ti e di qe femija do vuaje, e ti prape e bie ne jete. Mua kjo e fundit me duket me mizore. te sjellesh dike ne jete, dhe kur ti e di qe nuk do i japesh dot elementaret, vec per ti dhene vetes nje pasardhes.

----------


## Reina

> anabelaaaa te ndryshon jetaaaaaaa apo e di si eshte jeta all "friends" ti


Jeta nuk eshte njesoj per te gjithe, po te ndryshon jeta, por pse mos ti japim nje shanc te gjitheve si na u dha dhe neve?

E di qe shumica e njerezve s'kan mundesi te ken $1000000 ne banke.  Gjithashtu si tha dhe stormangel nuk mund te luajm rolin e Zotit. Po te marr jeten se nuk kam mundesi te te jap nje te perkryer. 

ps: Kjo ka te beje vetem me cfare tha R2T persa i perket arsyes se tij qe i beson abortit.

----------


## Reina

> Anabelaaa? E lexove postimin, apo e skanove? E lexova 3 here postimin te gjeja dhe nje here se ku shkrova fjalen "jete perfekte", por sic e parashikoja nuk e gjeta. 
> Nuk po flet njeri per jete perfekte, por per jete "normale". Dhoma jote, libra, lodra, shkolle e larte nuk jane "perfekte" jane "elementare". E sic e thashe po nuk i dhashe elementaret nuk kam pse e sjell ne jete.
> 
> Eshte normale qe te njejtat gjera do i shofim ndryshe. Pikerisht kjo eshte nje arsye me teper, sepse jo te gjithe mendojme njesoj,qe aborti te lejohet. Ata qe jane kunder tij, mos abortojne e ata qe jane pro, te bejne si e shofin te arsyeshme. 
> 
> Patjeter, o jete te lumtur ose asgje. Cdo prind i do te miren femijes, dhe kur e sjell ne jete duhet ta biesh me qellimin per ta bere te lumtur. Eshte ndryshe kur ti nisesh per ta bere te lumtur, por per arsye qe nuk varen nga ty, nuk arrin ta besh kete gje. Dhe eshte ndryshe kur ti e di qe femija do vuaje, e ti prape e bie ne jete. Mua kjo e fundit me duket me mizore. te sjellesh dike ne jete, dhe kur ti e di qe nuk do i japesh dot elementaret, vec per ti dhene vetes nje pasardhes.


Ardi mbase ti ke jetuar shume kohe ne Amerike qe mendon jeta normale eshte po ke nje shkolle te lart, dhomen tende, etc. D.m.th po qe se ti ke nje femije pa e planifikuar dhe s'je stable ekonomikisht i beson abortit? Sic e permenda me lart cfare do ti te besh per femijen tende eshte dicka qe cdo prinder duhet ta bej para se te ket femije, por ama nuk mund te jet kjo arsyeja pro abortit.

----------


## gretsy

R2T, jam plotesisht dakort me ty.
Per ata qe thone i duhet dhene te gjitheve nje mundesi per te jetuar, po sikur femija i palindur te kete AIDS te transmetuar nga prinderit (situata te mundshme ka shume), si mund ta sjellesh ne jete?

----------


## R2T

> Ardi mbase ti ke jetuar shume kohe ne Amerike qe mendon jeta normale eshte po ke nje shkolle te lart, dhomen tende, etc. D.m.th po qe se ti ke nje femije pa e planifikuar dhe s'je stable ekonomikisht i beson abortit? Sic e permenda me lart cfare do ti te besh per femijen tende eshte dicka qe cdo prinder duhet ta bej para se te ket femije, por ama nuk mund te jet kjo arsyeja pro abortit.



Anabela, e bera te qarte qe ndoshta jeta jote ka shkuar me vaj, dhe per ty keto gjera qe une permenda mund te mos duken elementare, sipas ekperiences time une keshtu e shof te arsyeshme. Ne fund te fundit te gjitha vendimet qe marim bazohen ne eksperiencat e me parshme. Sic e sqarova, do e abortoja nje femije nese nuk jane krijuar kushtet e favorshme ekonomike, pa u menduar dy here. Nje jete qeni nuk i duhet asnje njeriu.

----------


## Di68

Mbase arsyet ekonomike mund te mos jene shkak per abort por arsye te tilla te forta si perdhunimi i nje gruaje 40 vjecare qe mund te kete femije te tjere dhe familje te lumtur, apo perdhunimi i nje 13 vjecareje qe nuk e ka idene se c'eshte femija, apo sjellja ne bote e nje femije me SIDE....me duken me se te arsyeshme qe te te cojne drejt abortit, na pelqen apo nuk na pelqen.

----------


## good devil

aborti eshte pak si taboo...

po mos te kisha mendimet e mija une do thoshja pro abortit... po une paskam.

une spo jap pergjigje. 

*Arsyja pse aborti behet justifikon ose nuk justifikon abortin.*

po te isha une doktorr, dhe te me vinte mua kjo pink gurl (per abort) do ti thoshja "jo, me fal, sjua lejoj te beni abort per arsyen qe me keni dhene"

ndoshta jam gabim...

----------

